# Remember recess?



## Lon (Oct 9, 2014)

Remember how we hated going back to class after recess? Well, retirement is like recess but we don't have to go back to class.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 9, 2014)

Ugh, I hope it _isn't_ like recess - Edna Mae Ferbacher used to beat me up during recess, and I'd hate for her to find me after all these years and start doing that again! :cower:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 9, 2014)

Never wanted to go back to class or work, glad retirement is like recess.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 10, 2014)

I for one am the opposite...  I FEAR retirement...  I don't know what I would do without my work.  I don't know what I would do to fill my time without work... I have worked since I was 16..  I'm almost 66..  Do the math..    Come to think of it, I didn't much like recess either..  Guess I'm a strange one.


----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2014)

I have been on recess (retirement) for 5 years. There are days when I would like to go back to work, but just to fly. Not to get involved with the passengers and the stress, but just to take my B-757 or B-767 back up in the sky and fly for a few hours. How I loved to fly. It wasn't a job, it was (is) a passion. I always had a hard time understanding why I used to hear so many pilots talk about how they wished they could get out and quit flying. I think some of them actually hated their job. For a person like me who loved to fly, it was so hard to understand why people hated it. Maybe it wasn't the flying, but just all the b.s. that went along with it. If anything, it was the amount of paperwork that I didn't like.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 13, 2014)

No, not really.  I too sometimes have my concerns as to what I will do with all the time previously devoted to a job. But there are so many things I've either neglected the last several years or totally did not have the time to do that I think I will be fine when I finally to take the plunge.


----------



## drifter (Oct 13, 2014)

I've been retired since 1Aug96. I never worked at anything i wanted to go back to. After retirement I did a lot of volunteer work and traveled some. I've made it fine untill the last three years. I don't get around good anymore, and if i go off by myself I tend to get lost easily.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 14, 2014)

I do remember recess. It was so hard to change gears and go inside and settle down and study. I wanted it to last forever. Retirement was something I was SO ready for. Everyday is wonderful to me. Doing something; doing nothing. Love it.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 15, 2014)

crochet lady said:


> I do remember recess. It was so hard to change gears and go inside and settle down and study. I wanted it to last forever. Retirement was something I was SO ready for. Everyday is wonderful to me. Doing something; doing nothing. Love it.



Excellent post crochet lady!

The world slows back down...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 15, 2014)

drifter said:


> I've been retired since 1Aug96. I never worked at anything i wanted to go back to. After retirement I did a lot of volunteer work and traveled some. I've made it fine untill the last three years. I don't get around good anymore, and if i go off by myself I tend to get lost easily.




Oh drifter I read this was real sadness for you, I hope you never get lost for long...sorry to hear your health isn't as good as you'd like it to be anymore.


----------



## Vala (Dec 14, 2014)

I remember sitting in  class, watching the snow fall and wanting so bad to be out in it.  Every snow fall we have I think of that kid.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been at recess for 7 years and have no problem whatsoever with boredom. I love retirement!!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2014)

Recess was either a mad dash to play a few games of marbles or show off your skills with a yo yo. Winter time we had to stay indoors. Yuck.....


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 15, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I for one am the opposite...  I FEAR retirement...  I don't know what I would do without my work.  I don't know what I would do to fill my time without work... I have worked since I was 16..  I'm almost 66..  Do the math..    Come to think of it, I didn't much like recess either..  Guess I'm a strange one.



I think it depends on what we are doing for employment.  I couldn't wait to break the 9-5 chains and gain my freedom.  As to what to do with your time, we're all different but setting in a comfortable chair, in the sun feeding and watching birds is one way to kill time.  But, my Gawd there's tons of things to keep us busy.  I am 78 and perfectly happy with my retirement which started at age 55.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2014)

Recess, a thorn in my side in grade school, perfect time for bullies to go on attack. I wasn't a fan of recess for the most part in grades 1-5 not really all that much a fan in later years either, just a time to sit and gossip mostly.


----------

